# is it possible ....



## PBowie (Jan 4, 2006)

from Florida to get 
Sky Digital on Astra 2A/2B/2D & Eurobird 1 at 28.2°E ????


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

No. That pesky ol' Earth is in the way. 

From Orlando, the farthest east you can see on the Clarke Belt is about 2 degrees west. The farthest east satellite with a beam pointed back at you would be Atlantic Bird 3 at 5 degrees west. Your elevation on that one would be only about 3 degrees.:eek2:


----------



## PBowie (Jan 4, 2006)

Dang it ! if the earth wasnt round but flat Id have no prob !!

this curvature of the earth thingy isnt as cracked up as its supposed to be !!


----------

